# sound problem



## lilryan (Jan 31, 2010)

so i have a polk soundbar50, 3 yamaha mx830 amps for sound, a harman kardon avr635 as a preamp, and a oppo bd83se for a source. i watched toy story 3 last night and i had a few sound issues. the volume was not very loud. but in a few places it sounded like the speakers were crackling. i have had this system much louder with no issues. this was the first time i heard anything like it. does anyone know what could be the issue.

thanks
ryan


----------



## lilryan (Jan 31, 2010)

anybody have any thoughts.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Are the crackles repeatable? Do they happen at the same places in the program every time you play it? Are the crackles independent of volume?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you tried to repeat the scenario with any other sources? (different movie/music).


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would first go with testing against other sources as well. It is possible you got a faulty disk.


----------



## lilryan (Jan 31, 2010)

it happens on the same place in the movie every time and even at low volume. i hope its the disk.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That's good to hear, Keep your fingers crossed. raying:


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

to confirm that it's disc defect I suggest to play other disc and of different volume settings...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

ojojunkie said:


> to confirm that it's disc defect I suggest to play other disc and of different volume settings...


I agree, have you tried to confirm that it is just that disc by trying another one?


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

lilryan said:


> it happens on the same place in the movie every time and even at low volume. i hope its the disk.


It is almost certainly the disk. I can't imagine how a failed AVR or player would malfunction at just those spots, repeatedly, if this AVR and player has played other BD's successfully.

The only other possible scenario is a weak laser, but that should be a generic failure, such as with the PS3, and I don't think the oppo has that problem.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Most stores will replace a defective open DVD, Blu-Ray or CD for the same one and i'd say that seems to be the problem here.:T


----------



## lilryan (Jan 31, 2010)

i have played other disks and not had this problem at much higher volumes. i did play this same disk in my bedroom and could not replicate the problem. the place where i rented the disk has another copy so i am going to try that this week and see if it has the same problem.


----------

